# rhinestones on knit sport polo shirts



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I want to get some knit polo sport shirts and put a school name on them in rhinestones.

Will rhinestones adhere to the knit sport shirts? Should I get pique knit or jersey knit? 

I'm sure the rhinestones would adhere, but I was wondering if the knit is too stretchy for them to stay on, or if the pique is too textured....

Does anyone have experience putting rhinestones on these fabrics?

Thanks.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

The stones will stay on just fine but The SS6 and SS10 work better. Either one is fine as far as fabric.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would certainly test one before I went commercial. I think the knit will hinder solid adhesion.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I do rhinestones on knit polos all the time and have NEVER had any problem. I personally prefer the jersey knit, but the pique works also. I did pique for our female football staff 2 years ago, and my shirt hasn't lost a stone yet


----------

